# question about the bottles of fuel injector cleaners.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

My 05 goat has 55,000 mile on it are the lucas and chevron techron injector cleaner bottles the best ones? Is it safe to use these will it mess up any parts, seals, etc? Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the Chevron with Techron myself.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try some sea foam. 
Lucas is a good FIC.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Try some sea foam.
> Lucas is a good FIC.


seafoam in the gas tank?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

pctek said:


> seafoam in the gas tank?


Yep. Read the can. Can go in your engine oil, intake, and gas.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Seafoam is an awesome product ive used it on everything with a motor


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Chevron fuel injector cleaner is the only fuel injector cleaner I 
have ever used that actually worked I highly recommend it.
When my gas tank is on empty I pour a bottle of Chevron fuel injector cleaner in my tank and then I fill the rest of my gas tank up with 
Chevron 91 octane and it seems to really help alot.
Chevron/Texaco gasolines are a high quality "top tier" gasoline 
to use and it's the only brand I use my car seems to run great on it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bad idea to let a gas tank run to empty. Any sediment that gets past filters lay at the bottom of the tank, Gushing gas agitates the tank floating any particles that may be in there to swim its way to an injector and cause a clog. Refilling at 1/2 and even 1/4 tank will help minimize that issue. 

Same way when pulling into a filling station, if you see a tanker filling up the tanks and you can........ return a few hours later after the sediment in those tanks settle.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Bad idea to let a gas tank run to empty. Any sediment that gets past filters lay at the bottom of the tank, Gushing gas agitates the tank floating any particles that may be in there to swim its way to an injector and cause a clog. Refilling at 1/2 and even 1/4 tank will help minimize that issue.
> 
> Same way when pulling into a filling station, if you see a tanker filling up the tanks and you can........ return a few hours later after the sediment in those tanks settle.


I went through that hell when I forgot to order heating oil over the winter and then had to pay a premium for an emergancy delivery. Nothing says new fuel filter like the bottom on the tank. Not to mention, it just isn't good for the pump.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't care for in-tank cleaners, especially for use in the newer, OBDII, cars. I use a pressurized cannister cleaner and Pro Inject-R Kleen, which is a one time cleaner.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen more sediment in the bottom of the fuel bucket of the fuel pump modual and sock filter than I did at the bottom of the gas tank. My car had about 50,xxx miles on it. Imagine if this car had 100K miles on it how much restriction would that sediment would do to the fuel system. I agree with Judge. If that stuff breaks away deposits up stream I would think it would end up in the injectors. Unless fuel system cleaner desolves it.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Bad idea to let a gas tank run to empty. Any sediment that gets past filters lay at the bottom of the tank, Gushing gas agitates the tank floating any particles that may be in there to swim its way to an injector and cause a clog. Refilling at 1/2 and even 1/4 tank will help minimize that issue.
> 
> Same way when pulling into a filling station, if you see a tanker filling up the tanks and you can........ return a few hours later after the sediment in those tanks settle.


Well that is why gasoline stations have pump filters to filter out deposits/
particles from the bottom of huge underground gasoline tanks.Same for 
our cars we have fuel filters to block 99.9% of the deposits/particles in
our gasoline we purchase everyday so we all can drive our cars.I only 
use Chevron fuel injector cleaner or Chevron fuel system cleaner once 
every oil change and I see the benefits of doing this.I have notested 
that I get better MPG and I get no decrease in performance either.
Obviously my engine runs cleaner using Chevron/Texaco gasoline 
and Chevron fuel injector cleaner and Chevron fuel system cleaner
works very well.I change my fuel filter once every year rather if it 
needs it or not so I get good MPG and I haven't had a fuel related 
problem yet either.
I talked to a tanker driver before and he told me that every gasoline 
company is different but,Chevron/Texaco only uses gasoline tanks that are made of carbon which don't hold much if any deposits/particles because 
of the material that the gasoline tanks are of.Also the pump filter is there
to catch or trap deposits/particles in the gasoline.Also he told me that 
Chevron/Texaco is very strict about replacing their pump filters and 
they replace their pump filters on time every time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know very well pumps are filtered they are NOT 100% full proof.
ITS STILL A BAD idea to run the tank to empty as I stated. 

Dirt particles find their way into the damnedest places. Why is there fuel filters? If you are so totally sold on what a tanker driver tells you why change the filter at all or so often, if its 100% you have no worries? This tells me your P.M. will aid you in staving off a potential problem. Ounce of prevention is worth how much? Filling at 1/2 - 1/4 tank will help prevent any sediment that may be in the tank which could cause an issue. Dirt particles can find there way in the tank when refueling, windy weather etc.. not necessarily from the gas pump. Dirt finds its way into the oil too I doubt there is dirt in bottles of oil on the shelf.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Any one remember when the old Snap on scanners would say to add a bottle of Chevron with Techron to the gas tank when looking in the trouble shooter for a GM misfire? I was hooked after that. Doubt that was paid advertisement.


----------

